# Porcine/animal plasma in dog food?



## SoyMilk (Jun 1, 2013)

So until I can go to a grocery store that has raw meat without all the salt and broth and such (until I can visit Whole Foods which carries good meats, not "Tyson Farms" meat) I have the temporary option of ordering some canned food online; something with a decent amount of protein for my picky chihuahua (I think high protein would be better then the 8% protein I usually see) So anyway, I noticed that Nature's Logic canned food has a decent amount of protein but it has animal/porcine plasma, which I have both good and bad things about. I know it's basically animal blood but I heard it can pass on diseases to pets (I'm not sure if this is true...) so is it safe or not and does anyone know it's source?


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

SoyMilk said:


> So until I can go to a grocery store that has raw meat without all the salt and broth and such (until I can visit Whole Foods which carries good meats, not "Tyson Farms" meat) I have the temporary option of ordering some canned food online; something with a decent amount of protein for my picky chihuahua (I think high protein would be better then the 8% protein I usually see) So anyway, I noticed that Nature's Logic canned food has a decent amount of protein but it has animal/porcine plasma, which I have both good and bad things about. I know it's basically animal blood but I heard it can pass on diseases to pets (I'm not sure if this is true...) so is it safe or not and does anyone know it's source?


Its perfectly safe and is excellent for dogs. Should be used by more companies but I suppose they don't because it sounds creepy. The average 40 year old suburban mom wants to think she is buying home cooked human food for her "fur baby" and loses sight it is a dog.

In animal husbandry it is widely used to decrease mortality rates and infectious diseases.


----------



## SoyMilk (Jun 1, 2013)

I was pretty sure it was safe but you can never be to careful (well, I mean I wouldn't suggest making bubble wrap armor for a puppy but you get my drift.) After all dogs are simply odd looking wolves and wolves consume plenty of blood (or "animal plasma" as the dog food company would call it  ).


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

SoyMilk said:


> I was pretty sure it was safe but you can never be to careful (well, I mean I wouldn't suggest making bubble wrap armor for a puppy but you get my drift.) After all dogs are simply odd looking wolves and wolves consume plenty of blood (or "animal plasma" as the dog food company would call it  ).


It is a highly purified product with isolated blood plasma proteins and totally safe. It has proven benefits in strengthening the immune system.


----------

